# High velocity bird shot for home defense?



## SKS karbine (Dec 6, 2020)

What do you think about using | 12 gauge | (1550-1400 FPS) | #2 steel | waterfowl loads for a last ditch effort to defend myself if I run out of buckshot and slugs in a apocalyptic scenario?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Any port in a storm buddy. Better than spitballs or fowl (sic) language.

Godspeed


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

shoot a watermelon with it and you should have a definate opinion.
keep in mind how close some defense can become!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Double-00 Buckshot! 

https://ammo.com/bullet-type/00-buck

Enjoy...
Michael J.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

SKS karbine said:


> ...last ditch effort to defend myself if I run out of buckshot and slugs in a apocalyptic scenario?


Anything's better than nothing. I woulldn't want to get shot with it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SKS karbine said:


> What do you think about using | 12 gauge | (1550-1400 FPS) | #2 steel | waterfowl loads for a last ditch effort to defend myself if I run out of buckshot and slugs in a apocalyptic scenario?


Why are you asking this? Do you honestly think it wouldn't stop a bad guy?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In that situation, yes. Especially if it’s the 3 1/2 inch shells.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Might be the only thing available.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Why are you asking this? Do you honestly think it wouldn't stop a bad guy?


Wasn't this the guy that was hiding in a closet thinking weird stuff stroking his sks? I thought he had disappeared.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you plan on running out of OO?

Or do you not have any OO?

Even 7-1/2 will stop someone at the right distance.

Experience has taught me the bigger the better.

The next firefight I get into, if ever again, I want a 20 MM cannon to stop them, that is my preference. 

Guaranteed to defeat any body armor you can wear, and at distance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If Bird Shot is all you got then its all you got. Better than hand to hand combat against a horde of zombies I suspect.

A number of years ago I taught one of my nieces to shoot. She took a liking to a semi-auto .22 LR and got pretty good. I told her that should SHTF and a herd of democrat zombies come marching up the driveway intent on eating our brains, that her job was to send rounds down upon said herd while I manned the battle rifle. 

Some wiseguy heard me telling her that and laughed and said .22 won't do shit. She asked if we could test his theory on him at 50 yards or so. Wiseguy declined. :vs_laugh:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

SKS karbine said:


> What do you think about using | 12 gauge | (1550-1400 FPS) | #2 steel | waterfowl loads for a last ditch effort to defend myself if I run out of buckshot and slugs in a apocalyptic scenario?


I'd even be happy with #4 buckshot. But at close range I'd be happy to have a 12Ga with just about anything. However, I have plenty of slugs and 00 so it really isn't an issue with me. I am going to up my quantity of #4.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Buck and slugs were so very cheap years ago, I kept buying it and storing it... paranoid I guess. But now I have it. #2 and turkey Loads were closed out by my local Bi-marts for $2.50 a box. I drove around to 4 stores and bought it all. Stored it too. If it's dirt cheap and goes boom, buy it I say.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Why are you asking this? Do you honestly think it wouldn't stop a bad guy?


Leave it to me to know a guy who took a charge of small shot, into his shoulder. We were talking about guns or something, and he showed me his scar. Somebody had shot him.

Anyone that loads squirrel shot as a defense load, should be ready to fire multiple rounds. And you may need to put one into his head, if he keeps coming. That will stop him.

I think that a turkey load will stop them for certain. I noticed StratMasters post, and I swiped his idea.
But those loads have a stout recoil.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

stevekozak said:


> Wasn't this the guy that was hiding in a closet thinking weird stuff stroking his sks? I thought he had disappeared.


Speaking of closet....

What did the janitor say when he leaped out of the closet???

SUPPLIES!!!! :vs_laugh:

I'll just show myself out...


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Slippy said:


> If Bird Shot is all you got then its all you got. Better than hand to hand combat against a horde of zombies I suspect.
> 
> A number of years ago I taught one of my nieces to shoot. She took a liking to a semi-auto .22 LR and got pretty good. I told her that should SHTF and a herd of democrat zombies come marching up the driveway intent on eating our brains, that her job was to send rounds down upon said herd while I manned the battle rifle.
> 
> Some wiseguy heard me telling her that and laughed and said .22 won't do shit. She asked if we could test his theory on him at 50 yards or so. Wiseguy declined. :vs_laugh:


Smart Girl, keep training them Slippy.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> What did the janitor say when he leaped out of the closet???
> 
> SUPPLIES!!!! :vs_laugh:


It's: What did the -_Chinese_- janitor say when he leaped out of the closet? :vs_lol:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> Why are you asking this? Do you honestly think it wouldn't stop a bad guy?


I've seen some pretty gory pictures of folks who've been shot in the face with bird shot (close range). Let's just say that the person was unidentifiable.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> I've seen some pretty gory pictures of folks who've been shot in the face with bird shot (close range). Let's just say that the person was unidentifiable.


Yeah, well I have seen at close hand as a suicide, as shift supervisor I had to attend until the ME came in.

Under the chin with a 12 ga. in a tub leaning back, #6 shot.

She thought she would keep things tidy by doing it in the tub.

The round blew her brains right through the wall and all over the children's bedroom and beds.

Blew out a water line also.

At least they were in school at the time, 13 -15 year old's.

The woman was suffering from terminal cancer and only had a few months to live, I guess the pain was to much.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Personally if I was out of buckshot & slugs (never gonna happen) I think I would just switch to a different weapon, assuming you have something other than a shotgun. I have no illusions of shoot to wound. If I have to shoot something I want it down and out. Not saying that can't be done with steel shot, of course it can. But if you have a better option use it. HP slugs will go through body armor also which is a plus. I would imagine in a SHTF scenario anyone going into a home would have the assumption that whoever inside is armed and would prepare accordingly. How few rounds of buckshot and slugs do you have? Even if you only have 50 of each that's a pretty good stack of bodies.


----------



## SKS karbine (Dec 6, 2020)

Nick said:


> Personally if I was out of buckshot & slugs (never gonna happen) I think I would just switch to a different weapon, assuming you have something other than a shotgun. I have no illusions of shoot to wound. If I have to shoot something I want it down and out. Not saying that can't be done with steel shot, of course it can. But if you have a better option use it. HP slugs will go through body armor also which is a plus. I would imagine in a SHTF scenario anyone going into a home would have the assumption that whoever inside is armed and would prepare accordingly. How few rounds of buckshot and slugs do you have? Even if you only have 50 of each that's a pretty good stack of bodies.


Yes I do have buckshot and slugs, 89 to be exact, and yes i do have another gun, I have an sks and 1200-1300 rounds to go with it, the rest of the ammo is just birdshot


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

All I have is 10 rounds of 20 gauge # 3 buck, and 15 rounds of 20 gauge Rem Sluggers.

indoors

And I had a spam, egg, and cheese sandwich

SPAM said Best by Aug 17 2018

Am I gonna die ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> All I have is 10 rounds of 20 gauge # 3 buck, and 15 rounds of 20 gauge Rem Sluggers.
> 
> indoors
> 
> ...


Yeah but not from the Spam!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SKS karbine said:


> What do you think about using | 12 gauge | (1550-1400 FPS) | #2 steel | waterfowl loads for a last ditch effort to defend myself if I run out of buckshot and slugs in a apocalyptic scenario?


Perhaps you should use the birdshot first as a test so you don't waste your good shit. You could load 4 rounds of birdshot and have a slug as the last round if you need it. There are plenty of bear in the woods to test it out on. Maybe you give it a try and let us know how it works.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, well I have seen at close hand as a suicide, as shift supervisor I had to attend until the ME came in.
> 
> Under the chin with a 12 ga. in a tub leaning back, #6 shot.
> 
> ...


That's sad on so many levels. I went through a stage back in the early 80s where I thought of it every day. I was a falling down drunk and drug abuser. More than once I had a loaded gun pointed at myself. I do understand the pain people can experience but I wish I could convince them that "this too shall pass." Things get better but it starts with a change of heart.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

AquaHull said:


> All I have is 10 rounds of 20 gauge # 3 buck, and 15 rounds of 20 gauge Rem Sluggers.
> 
> indoors
> 
> ...


I almost die THINKING of Spam! I had to live on it when I first went out into the real world on my own at around 17.  I learned really quick how to hate the stuff. Hahahaha


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bird shot does not have enough weight, per pellet, to penetrate deep enough to get to major organs.
Unless you are at muzzle contact distance.

Spend some time at this site, especially the shotgun sections
www.theboxotruth.com

Remember, knowledge is power.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bird shot does not have enough weight, per pellet, to penetrate deep enough to get to major organs.
> Unless you are at muzzle contact distance.
> 
> Spend some time at this site, especially the shotgun sections
> ...


Remember, those who load, may have a different idea :vs_cool:


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> Things get better but it starts with a change of heart.


I'm glad things got better for you. That being said you may want to think about deleting this post on an open forum if you are currently a gun owner.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

SKS karbine said:


> Yes I do have buckshot and slugs, 89 to be exact, and yes i do have another gun, I have an sks and 1200-1300 rounds to go with it, the rest of the ammo is just birdshot


I feel for you. This is just the stuff I picked up within the last year, I'm not about to drag all my 12 gauge slugs and 00 out. Most of it came from a friend who couldn't take it with him.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm glad things got better for you. That being said you may want to think about deleting this post on an open forum if you are currently a gun owner.


Yet you quoted them


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

AquaHull said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad things got better for you. That being said you may want to think about deleting this post on an open forum if you are currently a gun owner.
> ...


I planned on deleting it if he deletes his so that it's not there for everyone to see. I thought it was pretty good advice considering the gun bills they're trying to jam through.

There, fixed it....


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I might get flamed, lol... But I hate the idea of a shotgun for home defense (despite what Joe says)....

People Usually cite these advantages:

1- Hit the broad side of a barn (yes, but this is also a big disadvantage in a HD situation. I don't want collateral BBs going through walls or hitting nearby friendlies)
2- Distinctive Sound that Scares Away Bad Guys... (I'd vote for leaving a defensive weapon chambered... but I think the sound of their heads exploding is a better intimidator)
3- Easy to shoot...? (huh?)
4- Massive Destruction of target 

Here are some disadvantages:

1- Limited to close range (under 50')
2- Low round capacity
3- Overpenetration
4- Wide spread and hitting friendlies (this can be addressed by expensive spread narrowing loads, but this defeats the main advantage)
5- Heavier 
6- Unwieldly for smaller shooters
7- Followup shots are less accurate due to recoil, and because #5 & 6 (above)

IMHO a handgun > shotgun in a SD/HD scenario (though I'm very proficient). But ultimately the best choice would be an AR style rifle/pistol which just destroys the shotgun on ALL fronts.

1- Far More accurate (without as much risk of errant rounds hitting unintended targets) and followup shots are much easier and more accurate
2- Much higher round capacity (30 vs 6or8)
3- Much lighter and easier to handle for ALL shooters. 
4- 5.56 round is shown to have solid stopping performance without overpenetration that might happen with .32 steel bbs or slugs. 


One caveat if Im being honest, is that shotgun ammo can be found currently, whereas there's no 5.56 to be found..  So there's that.

Also, I'm not saying don't use a shotgun for HD, as I think it can be deployed successfully.. BUT I think the rifle can be a much better platform over a wide variety of situations and shooters.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Trihonda said:


> I might get flamed, lol... But I hate the idea of a shotgun for home defense (despite what Joe says)....
> 
> People Usually cite these advantages:
> 
> ...


few points... how big is your home? not hard to hit a bird @ 25+yds
follow up shots are easy if you have experience... pheasants are fast and gone quick!
they make youth shotguns for smaller shooters.
410 ain't heavy...


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I agree with most of that with the exception of only being effective to 50'. I shoot 00 @50 yards at the range and have no problem tearing up a silhouette target. Ever been duck/goose hunting?I've seen plenty dropped from 100+ yards with game loads. Even if that was the case your probably not going to be shooting further than 50' inside your house in a SD situation. And you have more of a chance of overpenetration with an AR than you do with a shotgun shooting buckshot. Oh yeah and my HD shotgun holds 10 rounds. A handgun is still my first choice because it's quicker for me to grab and it's easier to move around the house with. But if I had enough time I'm definitely grabbing the 12 gauge.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> few points... how big is your home that defense is over 50 yds?
> follow up shots are easy if you have experience... pheasants are fast and gone quick!
> they make youth shotguns for smaller shooters.
> 410 ain't heavy...


50' and if you live on a ranch with longer distances, OR even if you're encounter moves outside and you have a decent sized lawn... AND what if zombies or marauding hordes are on your front lawn (and you're on the roof), I'd rather have a rifle.

And the other points you make are true, but still not better than an AR...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

home defense and property defense are separate scenarios... and FWIW I live on a farm with 800+yds visibility in all directions.... we don't discriminate against any weapons for defense! Hell a ruger 10-22 may be just the ticket within 50 yds...


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Obviously a rifle with a 30 round mag is better if your fighting off hoards of enemies. This has gotten quite a bit away from HD.......


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> Obviously a rifle with a 30 round mag is better if your fighting off hoards of enemies. This has gotten quite a bit away from HD.......


I'm a person with MANY years of tactical pistol experience, and my go to was always a handgun for things that go bump in the night... And in the past I had always argued strongly against the concept of an AR for HD, thinking it was overkill and the overpenetration ideology that had been drilled into me during rifle courses over the years... Also, I hate clearing homes with an AR... But given the impending unrest of the last few years, I took it upon myself to shore up my entire HD strategy. I did a ton of research a while back, and talked to a few local experts (who have more experience that me), and I came to the realization the BEST option was an AR platform (and for me, I went with an SBR for maneuverability). I have an accessible (locked) AR that can go from locked/concealed to threat-ready in around 3 seconds. Nobody EVER in a gunfight has ever complained about having too many rounds...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you live near neighbors, and you shoot someone with a high velocity rifle, your bullet MAY go thru the bad guy, travel across the street and thru the window of another house killing the teenage girl doing her school homework.
Rifles are a BAD idea for home defense in populated areas.


----------



## SKS karbine (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh yeah and I need some advice, I was reading the instruction manual for my 12 gauge and I was trying to find out what kind of threads my gun uses for the default "choke" (really a place holder for one) and the only information I came across while reading was this seemingly vague statement "your shotgun uses Benelli and Beretta style choke tubes" So can anyone more knowledgeable than I, help me understand what kind of threads the gun uses.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you live near neighbors, and you shoot someone with a high velocity rifle, your bullet MAY go thru the bad guy, travel across the street and thru the window of another house killing the teenage girl doing her school homework.
> Rifles are a BAD idea for home defense in populated areas.


This is exactly what I've always said... but I had my paradigm challenged. After talking to several experts in person, and watching a ton of videos on actual ballistics comparisons that showed the 5.56 tendencies to tumble, and drastically lose energy quickly as the side profile of the light tumbling bullet impacts stuff... whereas even 9mm hollow point rounds tend to pack with drywall and go straight through stuff easier. Not gonna say the 5.56 won't go through things, but it's not as bad as I've had it drilled into me over the years.

Besides, with the rifle, you're much more likely to have a round (and also follow up shots) hit the intended target, rather than miss and then go through stuff


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SKS karbine said:


> Oh yeah and I need some advice, I was reading the instruction manual for my 12 gauge and I was trying to find out what kind of threads my gun uses for the default "choke" (really a place holder for one) and the only information I came across while reading was this seemingly vague statement "your shotgun uses Benelli and Beretta style choke tubes" So can anyone more knowledgeable than I, help me understand what kind of threads the gun uses.


Any chokes listed as fitting Benelli or Beretta.
When you buy chokes from a well known supplier, such as Midway USA, that information will be listed in the specs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SKS karbine said:


> What do you think about using | 12 gauge | (1550-1400 FPS) | #2 steel | waterfowl loads for a last ditch effort to defend myself if I run out of buckshot and slugs in a apocalyptic scenario?


Thanks for asking that question cause I have more boxes of number 4 CA SS Duck and Pheasant Loads my Dear Brother gave me a few years than is probably legal. Having killed a Coyote 40 yards off with a #9 skeet load my confidence levels are high they can do bidness. As we say in Texas.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you live near neighbors, and you shoot someone with a high velocity rifle, your bullet MAY go thru the bad guy, travel across the street and thru the window of another house killing the teenage girl doing her school homework.
> Rifles are a BAD idea for home defense in populated areas.


Yep. I used to consider whether or not I should get a pistol caliber carbine to fill that slot... but then realized my 14" barrel 12 gauge would serve well as my yard/close neighborhood weapon. And less likely to harm a neighbor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SKS karbine said:


> What do you think about using | 12 gauge | (1550-1400 FPS) | #2 steel | waterfowl loads for a last ditch effort to defend myself if I run out of buckshot and slugs in a apocalyptic scenario?


Actually for home defense..low brass bird shot is tops. I keep bird shot on the top of the stack in my trusty Maverick 88 and OO buck next in case they try to run. Back in Hypo Days..we started with naught buck and finished with slugs. The penetration abilities of .12 gauge slugs can strain the brain. Seen one go in the trunk and come out the hood ornament of a regular sized car one day. Could kill you neighbor two streets over after it pases through all your walls. lol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Actually for home defense..low brass bird shot is tops. I keep bird shot on the top of the stack in my trusty Maverick 88 and OO buck next in case they try to run. Back in Hypo Days..we started with naught buck and finished with slugs. The penetration abilities of .12 gauge slugs can strain the brain. Seen one go in the trunk and come out the hood ornament of a regular sized car one day. Could kill you neighbor two streets over after it pases through all your walls. lol.


My shotguns are stuffed with #4 turkey loads. I live in a small house with a small yard. If I grab the shotgun, that'll be more than I need.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> Yep. I used to consider whether or not I should get a pistol caliber carbine to fill that slot... but then realized my 14" barrel 12 gauge would serve well as my yard/close neighborhood weapon. And less likely to harm a neighbor.
> 
> View attachment 111285


Is that an NFA item?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SKS karbine said:


> Yes I do have buckshot and slugs, 89 to be exact, and yes i do have another gun, I have an sks and 1200-1300 rounds to go with it, the rest of the ammo is just birdshot


Are you sure? You might want to recount. It may be that you only have 88 to be exact.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Nick said:


> I'm glad things got better for you. That being said you may want to think about deleting this post on an open forum if you are currently a gun owner.


Well ... that all happened way back in the late 1970s/early 1980s. I stopped drinking and drugging in 1984 and have been clean and sober ever since. I'm currently a productive member of society who's in perfect health. Don't drink, smoke, do drugs (even over-the-counter kinds), and I eat a very healthy diet (no sugar, MSG, GMO, pre-packaged garbage, or chemical additives that nobody can pronounce). My record is 100% squeaky clean! But I do thank you for your concern.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Well ... that all happened way back in the late 1970s/early 1980s. I stopped drinking and drugging in 1984 and have been clean and sober ever since. I'm currently a productive member of society who's in perfect health. Don't drink, smoke, do drugs (even over-the-counter kinds), and I eat a very healthy diet (no sugar, MSG, GMO, pre-packaged garbage, or chemical additives that nobody can pronounce). My record is 100% squeaky clean! But I do thank you for your concern.


Are you a friend of Bill W?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Are you a friend of Bill W?


Yes sir ... Bill and Bob.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad things got better for you. That being said you may want to think about deleting this post on an open forum if you are currently a gun owner.
> ...


Lots of people go through dark times in their lives (I know I have). It's always nice to see someone completely transform themselves into a productive person. It's not an easy thing to do and I know many people who have lost that battle. Congratulations on your transformation.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

High velocity loads, you won't have to lead them as far


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a combination of 00 buckshot and these babies in my HD shotgun - and in the carrier on the side:









Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My ammunition source is the Ace Hardware in town. They stock what sells, and around here for shotgun ammo that means Winchester in birdshot and buckshot, and Remington for slugs.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Is that an NFA item?


Yes, $5 tax stamp shorty shotgun. Paid $400 for it maybe 12 years ago. The downside of course they all know I have it. Which is why one cannot have too many shotguns. Back when one could buy and sell their own property without the government poking it's nose in, if I saw a used decent 12 gauge pump shotgun from $150-200, I usually bought it. They can be handed out to like minded folks in an emergency... and you won't cry too hard if it doesn't come back somehow. Same with Marlin .30-.30 lever guns... used to be able to cop them for $300-350, some with scopes. Glad I bought them way back when, because the world sure has changed.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hunting season we would get a couple almost every year. If they are lucky enough to make it to the hospital. I think I will pass on getting shot with it but I do have it for home defense, not my main defense, just some more defense.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Michael_Js said:


> I have a combination of 00 buckshot and these babies in my HD shotgun - and in the carrier on the side:
> 
> View attachment 111295
> 
> ...


I've wondered about those dumbell shaped slugs ever since they first came out. I have 250 rounds but have never shot any. How are they accuracy wise out to say 50-100 yards?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> I've wondered about those dumbell shaped slugs ever since they first came out. I have 250 rounds but have never shot any. How are they accuracy wise out to say 50-100 yards?


Like you, I haven't shot any either!  One day...I'll try some - if it ever stops raining here...

If I need 50 -100 yards, I have rifles (AR and M1A in .308) with expensive scopes for that 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> My shotguns are stuffed with #4 turkey loads. I live in a small house with a small yard. If I grab the shotgun, that'll be more than I need.


Hear you on that. Same here on the small scale. I know for a fact I could handle any threat at my pals house across the street from my house with my #4 SS Duck and Pheasant loads. lol.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Is that an NFA item?


Mighty pretty. Is there some place that is legal?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bound to work or they wouldn't be on the market I betcha lol. I never seen any personally. Back in High Petroleum Days early 70s to sorta late 80s we carried a a few naught buck to come out first followed by Remington Slugs.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Why are you asking this? Do you honestly think it wouldn't stop a bad guy?


No crap.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Just for people that are thinking of complying with one gun. Do it with the 12 gauge. 

You can buy slugs, sabot slugs, any # of loads, and it is the most versatile. A good scope on a permanently fixed rifled barrel is good to 150 or more with practice. 

Even if they want to reduce us down ball and musket, they ain’t taking away a 12 gauge without bringing hunters down. 

And every time I have looked, ammo is still in supply.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A 12 ga shotgun and a .38 Special revolver will get a person through hard times.
Any other firearms are simply icing on the cake.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A 12 ga shotgun and a .38 Special revolver will get a person through hard times.
> Any other firearms are simply icing on the cake.


In a normal society I agree. In a post apocalyptic scorched earth with hoards of roving zombies that would be a lot of reloading.......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> In a normal society I agree. In a post apocalyptic scorched earth with hoards of roving zombies that would be a lot of reloading.......


Depends on where you live.
Any place outside a city, suburb, or town of less than 20,000 or so and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Depends on where you live.
> Any place outside a city, suburb, or town of less than 20,000 or so and you'll be just fine.


Trust me. My town is about 14,500. When it hits the fan, a shotty and a revolver won't get you far.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Trust me. My town is about 14,500. When it hits the fan, a shotty and a revolver won't get you far.


A shotty has it's purpose. One needs the right tool for the right job. If your toolbox is light, you are limited as to what you can fix.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> A shotty has it's purpose. One needs the right tool for the right job. If your toolbox is light, you are limited as to what you can fix.


I have a couple but I don't imagine they'll be my go-to.

When it hits the fan, I won't be toting all my weapons so that I can use the perfect "tool" for the job. Not enough Geritol in the world for that!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I have a couple but I don't imagine they'll be my go-to.
> 
> When it hits the fan, I won't be toting all my weapons so that I can use the perfect "tool" for the job. Not enough Geritol in the world for that!


I understand that. Being geriatric has it's down side. Yet in most things you still have enough brain power to plan ahead. You have ready what you think you'll need then I will leave the rest in His hands.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

What we have to remember is that there is a major difference between removing someone from a fight and killing them. Standard defense against a thug looking to get in and steal your TV, chances are good a discharged round will change their mind. If not a load of 7 1/2's to the face ( more than likely) fatal inside. The groin will remove them from the fight, arms and legs they're gonna be hurting for sure. Buckshot is not this instant death laser beam everyone makes it out to be. 00 out of a 10 gauge sometimes requires a second round on a coyote.


----------

